# Need info regarding IELTS Test reference number



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Dear All

I am filling in EOI form in skillselect. It asked for IELTS Test reference number. I can't find this info on my score card. Could somebody please advise where can I find it.

Thanks


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am filling in EOI form in skillselect. It asked for IELTS Test reference number. I can't find this info on my score card. Could somebody please advise where can I find it.
> 
> Thanks


I think its the Test Report form number..which you will find below the Administrator's signature.
.am i right expats?


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

bravokal said:


> I think its the Test Report form number..which you will find below the Administrator's signature.
> .am i right expats?



Dear epats, 

pls give me the guide, thanks.


----------

